

Man won $57 million, casino blamed 'software glitch' - Fjoebo
http://www.casinospesialisten.net

======
Fjoebo
Found more about the subject here:
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57341753-71/man-
wins-$57-m...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57341753-71/man-
wins-$57-million-casino-says-software-glitch/)

How is it allowed to happen?

